# New from Central Florida



## fiveyear (Aug 10, 2009)

New to Archery Talk. I'm from Central Florida hunt a lease in GA and sometimes do out of state hunts. Started with Archery 1983 the year after my Dad died. Been shooting ever since. Most of my hunting has been with guns but enjoy the challenge of archery.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* fiveyear. Have fun here.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gotair19 (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome to AT where at in Central Florida are you


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

welcome to A/T:shade:


----------



## twelvegaj (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from A fellow newbie


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

